# ISO-Image : Dateien adden



## Dumm wie Brot (23. April 2003)

Hi, ich wusste nicht genau in welches Forum ich das hier posten sollte, deshalb frage ich einfach hier :
Angenommen ich hab eine (ISO) Imagedatei von ner CD, möchte aber noch
vereinzelte Dateien hinzufügen, welches Programm sollte (kann) ich dazu benutzen ? Ist das überhaupt möglich ?

MfG und danke im Voraus


----------



## Tobias K. (23. April 2003)

moin


also ich kann "WinISO" nur empfehlen!!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

